# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Monaco

## Goooner

Has anybody done Monaco for the Grand Prix?
We would like to do it in the year or two, but I'm not sure where to start with planning, or if it is remotely realistic based on price.

----------


## julianne

Dave,  We've been to Monaco but not for the Grand Prix. Our son has gone to the Grand Prix--loved it. Here are some websites to try:
www.gptours.com (we used this group for a trip to the Canadian GP & they were terrific), www.formulatours.com; www.grandprixadventures.com (our son was pleased with this group; however he was living in Europe at the time and they are based there---might not be so easy to use from the U.S.) 

No doubt there will be heightened interest after the upcoming movie "Rush" is out.  So you may want to make yourplans well in advance. Hope you are able to do it!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We ended our cruise in Monaco on May 19 just before trials were to begin...looks like it would have been fun to stay on but we didn't.

Cruise16 008.jpg

----------


## Grey

Nice pic, Jim K-E.

----------

